
To fix SoundCloud, it must become the anti-Spotify - spacemanspiffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/12/be-the-modern-fan-club/
======
cptaj
Soundcloud has great content but one of the most horrible interfaces I've ever
seen. Getting to my favorite podcasts always involves 5-10 slow loading clicks

